# how long before my wife finds out



## sissyjoanne714 (Aug 5, 2020)

_I have dressed as a woman as far back as I can remember, I told my wife, then girlfriend, about my dressing the first week we started dating. She was good with it at first, helping me with my makeup, picking out my outfits & taking me out shopping while I was dressed, as a matter of fact, she was the one who got me comfortable with going out in public completely dressed. As time went on, her attitude toward my dressing began to change, she began to complain about me dressing every day when I got home from work then she started *****ing because I would spend my entire weekend, from Friday, when I got home from work, to Monday morning, right before I had to go to work, dressed completely as a woman. She really got angry with me, several weeks ago, when I came home from being out as Joanne, with acrylic nails, my ears double pierced & my eyebrows waxed to fine, thin, highly arched lines, she was calling me a queer, a sissy, a ******, you name it, she was calling me it. I told her before that I wanted to be a woman & that I wanted to take female hormones so I could start living as a woman full time but I guess she forgot about it, I made sure to remind her about what I wanted. It didn't matter, we haven't slept together in well over a year & a half, my wife told me she didn't want to sleep with another woman, she wanted a man, a real man, since then, I sleep in the spare bedroom with all of my women's clothes, purses, shoes, nail polishes & all of my makeup, we are just two roommates, I spend all of my time as Joanne & she lives her life. I started taking testosterone blockers & estrogen pills a little over three months ago, my breasts have been itching badly for the past three weeks & when I went to take a shower, I couldn't help but notice my pert, little, mounds that seem to have appeared out of nowhere, I have noticed that I am starting to get hips, my skin is a lot softer, my face seems to look more feminine & it takes a lot longer for my facial hair to grow back after I shave. My wife made a comment a few days ago about how long my fingernails were getting, she asked me if I was taking female hormones_ to get them to grow so long, I laughed & told her yes, I was taking hormones but I was going to stop when my breasts got to a C cup, she just looked at me & smiled. I figure I have only one or two months left before I wont be able to hide my breasts any longer, I wonder what my wife will say ? the last time she was mad at me, she told me I should have gone out & found myself a man because that's what I have always wanted, I should have never married her & ruined her life by pretending to be a man. Oh well, she does have a point, but she was into my dressing before, I don't know why she's so against it now.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Hmm... There seem to be some serious inconsistencies here 

*1. First your wife loves to dress you as a woman, than she hates it.*



> I am so lucky to be in the position I am in, to be able to live as a woman & let my wife make any changes to my appearance that she tells me that I need.





> she was calling me a queer, a sissy, a ****, you name it, she was calling me it.


*2. First your wife started dressing you up 1½ years ago, then you started it before you met her.*



> I am a married cross dresser whose wife loves keeping me dressed as a woman. This has been going on for the past year & a half. I have grown to really enjoy dressing as a woman & I don't think I would feel right if I didn't





> I have dressed as a woman as far back as I can remember, I told my wife, then girlfriend, about my dressing the first week we started dating.


*3. First she threw out all your male clothes, then she hates you cross-dressing so much.*



> she has thrown out all of my male clothes.





> her attitude toward my dressing began to change, she began to complain about me dressing every day


*4. First your wife gives you unknown pills, then you take them on your own and remind her that you're taking them.*



> my wife had me start taking three new vitamins every day





> I told her before that I wanted to be a woman & that I wanted to take female hormones so I could start living as a woman full time but I guess she forgot about it, I made sure to remind her about what I wanted


*5. First your wife likes to shove 9" dildos down your throat and up your ass, then you haven't had a sex life in 1½ years.*



> she wants to watch me please a man & has me practicing with a nine inch dildo, I can deep throat the whole thing without gagging & I just adore the feeling when she inserts it into my butt





> we haven't slept together in well over a year & a half


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Yawn.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why are you surprised that your wife does not want to have sex with you. She thought she was marrying a man. You don't want to be a man. 

It also sounds like you cheat with other men.

Why don't you just divorce your wife so you can live the life you want?


----------

